
Luma (YC W12) acquired by Facebook and integrated into Instagram video - erohead
http://luma.io/
======
hayksaakian
What did they do exactly? Reading the site was unhelpful.

~~~
maxmcd
Video capturing app with filters and some social media components. They also
had fantastic video stabilization. I'm guessing they're what's powering
Instagram's video functionality.

~~~
cezary
It's a shame I hadn't heard of it until they pulled it out of the app store,
are there any similar apps out there?

------
brownBananas
This is amazing! When I first saw Luma, I thought it was technology too early
for common person/user. But integrating it with Instagram's existing user
base, everyone can start reaping the benefits. Good job guys!

------
samstave
Well, just deleted Luma.

What a sad thing. Last thing I want is to route my vids through FB...

------
lancefisher
This just caused me to look back at a few videos I recorded playing around
with Luma. They really are fantastic. It looks like I'm filming with a steady
cam, flying alongside my running kid.

Congratulations!

------
r00fus
Congrats to the Luma team - very useful stabilization that I've demo'd to
others.

------
kenrikm
Congrats - some really impressive technology from a small team.

------
ralphleon
Congrats, awesome tech from talented and nice guys!

------
sskates
Congrats guys!

~~~
abbasmehdi
The technology is fantastic, love how good the videos come out. Really looking
forward to what Instagram does with it. Congrats to the brothers.

------
reso
Nice work to the brothers Karpenko! I always knew luma.io was going to have a
happy ending.

------
kmfrk
When they say "acquired by Instagram", does Instagram have the authority to do
that, or does it just mean "acquired by Facebook to be used for Instagram"?

------
pearjuice
Any detail on the numbers?

